# One huge Puffer



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just a shot I managed to take-Figured it was big enough to show-Let me know what ya think please-


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

what has he just eaten.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lewis said:


> what has he just eaten.


He ate earlier that morning-But it was recent to this shot-
He is just naturally this big-I will be uploading some full body shots of it also before much longer-


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Ak the picture is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NickNick said:


> Ak the picture is awesome!!!!!!


Much appreciated Sir


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

has he ever puffed tht would look awsome.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lewis said:


> has he ever puffed tht would look awsome.


Not sure Sir-
Pic was Taken at the Seattle Aquarium


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW! thanks for sharing this pic AK.

You definitley got a great shot!!


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

That's an awesome looking fish. I once caught a puffer while surf fishing, cooked it, ate it, then LATER realized how toxic they are if you prepare them wrong. Ahh well, I'm still here.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looks like a dumpling with wings and lips lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys-

I will post some full body shots soon...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

A few more shots of it-


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

dang, that looks like a whale. its hard to tell how big it actually is, about how many inches is it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah I realize that now-
It would have to be close to the 14 to 15 inch mark....It was huge....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome fat puffer


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice stars and stripes...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys..


----------

